# CUSTOM JUWEL HOOD



## algae_connoisseur (20 Dec 2015)

Hello im new to forums but i really think the world should know that juwel tank lids can be custom despite the difficulties. i am going to post 3 sections, 1st prep, 2nd finnishing, 3rd fitting. hope you enjoy and prehaps 1 person will take inspiration from this project. i love juwel tanks and have had a couple through my aquatic life (15 years). The problem with jewels is the lids, in my opinion, are not suited for 'high tech' (if thats what you want to call it) tank setups due to the 2 tube only light bar/space between brace bar and lids for extra units to be fitted. i have tried adding more lights with consequences, ie melting of 4mm polycarbonate factory flaps and bulb fixing issues. i have a rio 180, i was running standard juwel lid and light bar with arcadia plant pro 45w fluorescent bulbs specifically designed for juwel tanks. i had 2 39w power compacts at the back of the tank with limited success. since changing to 4 45w tubes i have noticed the change dramatically. i run pressurised co2 and dose liquid ferts daily( weekly recomendations broke down to days and increased according to plant needs, which increases slowly month by month, greedy *******S !!) water changes of 40l a week, sometimes every 2 weeks depending on my work, with 2 tsp of normal baking soda added every 2nd time due to co2 eating away at the kh. substrate is a experiment i took the 'aqua soil' which is the tiny balls of substrate, i added liquid ferts and broke them down until i made clay. i rolled it out into a 10mm bed, added rot tabs and covered it in limpopo sand. works fantastically. i dont claim to be a 'guru' nor am i in anyway an expert, yes i have studied planted tanks down to the chemical and molecular level but i think this just complicates things and leads to more going wrong, i simply learnt from my mistakes (expensive), had patience and a saying i say is "i read my leaves". anyway i shall post the pics and explain stages. thanks for reading this post share if you will to show other people struggling witht the more demanding plant species that there is hope!!

regards
andy


----------



## algae_connoisseur (20 Dec 2015)

ok so stage 1, prep. 18mm wpb plywood cut to size and i routered the edges down to 4mm so as to sit inside the juwel lid recess. made adjustmants for the brace bar and added a feeding hatch, routered the light end cap positions as the 50mm depth from tank to to brace bar will not allow for anything else, and also recesses for wires down the sides to tidy it up


----------



## algae_connoisseur (20 Dec 2015)

2nd stage sanding and finnishing. i used a fine sandpaper to take off rough edges and make the rounded edge for the feeding hatch. i 1st coated with normal floor varnish, nothing special just wilkos quick drying floor varnish. i was steered away from yacht varnish as it has molluscicides in it and feedback wasnt good?? maybe its ok i wasnt prepared to take the chance. so after 1st coat of varnish dried i took wet and dry glass paper and rubbed it down until it was like marble and my arms where like popeye!! i then applied 3 more coats allowing time to dry in between.


----------



## algae_connoisseur (20 Dec 2015)

and last but not least the fitting. lights where glued in place with normal superglue. reflectors also fixed using this method (i attach bogwood plants to the wood with superglue also and put straight in tank with no problems. all together i done this lid for 20 pound and a bit of hard work and planning. hope you enjoy and give me some feedback on it, but most of all i hope it inspires someone to also get creative.

thanks
andy


----------



## algae_connoisseur (20 Dec 2015)

ps, photo of my tank, taken at start of photo period with not a great camera, just before the light start to shut down its like a lemonade bottle in there!

cheers andy


----------



## aaron.c (20 Dec 2015)

Looks good Andy! Lovely craftsmanship and patience 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## algae_connoisseur (20 Dec 2015)

thanks aaron


----------

